# Kents or Tetra??



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all,

Just looking to make some tad-tea and its seems not a single darn pet store in Boulder carries Kents Blackwater extract, and being a broke college student shipping rates at blackjungle and such are a no-go. I have found Tetra's Black water extract. Anyone had any success with this product?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Nillocean said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just looking to make some tad-tea and its seems not a single darn pet store in Boulder carries Kents Blackwater extract, and being a broke college student shipping rates at blackjungle and such are a no-go. I have found Tetra's Black water extract. Anyone had any success with this product?


Kent's is way better, and worth the shipping cost.
Even better is to get some almond leaves (expensive from some vendors, but actually pretty cheap if you put some effort in and look around for them) and put a chunk of the leaf in the tad containers.
Cheapest is if you have access to clean oak leaves, and make tea from that.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

Nillocean said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just looking to make some tad-tea and its seems not a single darn pet store in Boulder carries Kents Blackwater extract, and being a broke college student shipping rates at blackjungle and such are a no-go. I have found Tetra's Black water extract. Anyone had any success with this product?


Boulder colorado? I am in colorado springs and have a fish store that sells Kent's for a large bottle for 8.99. It might be a misprint but I just bought a bottle. Might be worth driving the 75 minutes south. Or you could wait until Nov 10th at the denver reptile expo and I can bring a bottle up for you. Let me know.


----------



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeffreyvmd,

Well i think that with gas at the price it is now, id be better off just paying the shipping . I didn't know about the reptile expo tho, where is it gonna be held? I will definitely have to make it there. I wouldn't worry about bringing me up a bottle, i got a bunch of tads that are gonna need it soon.


----------



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

also, if you need about 8 bazillion 'Costa Rican' Auratus for your shop let me know lol. I got a pair that needs a rotating bed and some Kenny G every other morning. They gotta be getting tired. I think they are gonna need little froggy chastity belts before they break their parts.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

Sorry, I misspoke. I don't have the fish store, I just use them for DI water and other supplies for my frogs. I would look even in denver for some kent's blackwater or get a small tetra for now and like I said, I could bring one up to denver. The show is nov 10th at the denver merchindise market. Look up rocky mountain reptile expo and you will see their page. Talk to you later.

Jeff


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Go 'O Natural' 

Almond leaves.


S


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

Sports doc, 
funny you say that because besides the lack of almond leaves and need to find/buy, I did that a few years ago and got alot of SLS. Probably a conincidence (sp?), but as soon as I went to kents blackwater extract at the suggestion of a board member, the sls went away. I still use leaves in my tricolor and oak leave skeletons for feeding but that was a weird thing. Now I know all the board members are going to jump up and say no way, best thing is o natural but I just thought I would say my 2 cents. 




sports_doc said:


> Go 'O Natural'
> 
> Almond leaves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

This is one of the most helpful things a breeder could have in their arsenal of goodies, besides real almond leaves. Aquarium Water Conditioners: Atison's Betta SPA Proven and tested for years.


----------



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

hey exoticdarts you use that for tadpole tea?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Perhaps coincidence, or perhaps it was correcting for some deficit in the system you were using, but I used to obsess over these things in the past, and can say I've used primarily almond leaves for the last 2 years and havent really noticed a change in SLS. Certainly not for the worse, likely somewhat better actually...although the frogs are mostly older now as well.

S



jeffreyvmd said:


> Sports doc,
> funny you say that because besides the lack of almond leaves and need to find/buy, I did that a few years ago and got alot of SLS. Probably a conincidence (sp?), but as soon as I went to kents blackwater extract at the suggestion of a board member, the sls went away. I still use leaves in my tricolor and oak leave skeletons for feeding but that was a weird thing. Now I know all the board members are going to jump up and say no way, best thing is o natural but I just thought I would say my 2 cents.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

To be honest. I always thought about source. It is hard to trust someone who you have never met to send you leaves that are not going to be possibly toxic to your frogs. That is the reason I switched to a commercial form. And I agree, most of my breeders are older now but at that time I was having normal froglets and started having smaller, SLS froglets. Like I said, maybe a coincidence. In regards to a deficit, it could be but no other variables were changed except the leaves or the blackwater extract. 



sports_doc said:


> Perhaps coincidence, or perhaps it was correcting for some deficit in the system you were using, but I used to obsess over these things in the past, and can say I've used primarily almond leaves for the last 2 years and havent really noticed a change in SLS. Certainly not for the worse, likely somewhat better actually...although the frogs are mostly older now as well.
> 
> S


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

Nillocean said:


> hey exoticdarts you use that for tadpole tea?


Yes, we even use this for misting.


----------



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey thanks Exoticdart! I am gonna give that stuff a try.  Btw very nice website, looks like you guys have tons o' fun!! I used to live in Bend when I was a kid. Oregon is soooo beautiful.


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you. We are a bit overdue for updating it, but that will soon change. We vacation in Sisters every year up at Three Creeks, wonderful place. If you have questions, please drop us a line.

Kevin


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Ive used the tetra blackwater extract and it works fine for me


----------

